
 How Apple tries to prevent a unified phone charger (German Google Translation) - tobiasrenger
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fnetzpolitik.org%2F2019%2Fwie-apple-uns-seine-kabel-aufzwingt%2F
======
elmimmo
Both the link and the article deliberately mix “charger” and “cable
connector”, misleading, for clic-bait purposes.

iPhone, iPod & iPad chargers have always had a USB Type A connector with no
hardwired cable, like, forever, even before there even was an
institutionalized initiative to have all phone chargers be USB. You’ve always
been able to use Apple chargers to charge other phones, and use other USB
chargers to charge iPhones. Actually many phone makers followed suit precisely
after Apple shipped their phone chargers like they did.

You don’t like the connector on their cables being proprietary? Fine. Let’s
just first acknowledge cable and charger are two different things, then we can
debate.

Now tell me again, how do iPhones and their chargers contribute to “more than
51,000 tonnes of electrical waste per year” by having a standard USB
connector?

